# Schriftfarben ändern in einem TextArea bzw. JTextArea



## Guest (6. Jan 2005)

Ich würde gerne folgendes wissen :

Ich habe ein TextArea oder JTextArea ( ist mir ertmal egal ) und ich tippe zwei Wörter ein, das erste soll beispielsweise dann rot sein und das zweite soll blau sein. Wie könnte man sowas machen, mir fehlt der Ansatz  :###  habe ich auch schon, aber irgendwie nicht gefunden.  :meld:  habe ich auch schon gefragt, konnten mir jedoch nciht helfen.


----------



## Roar (6. Jan 2005)

das geht nicht! benutz die suchfunktion! stichwort JEditorPane oder JTextPane


----------



## comp89 (6. Jan 2005)

ausserdem brauchst du nur 6 zeilen weiter unten im forum schaun


----------

